

Review my app: Head Hunting lets you post jobs to your facebook profile - guybrush0

Hi all,<p>My (UK) Cambridge-based startup has just launched its first app into public beta.<p>It's called Head Hunting and its main purpose is to let managers, startups, and small business owners post job vacancies to their facebook profile and share those listings with their "friends".<p>Check it out at:
http://apps.facebook.com/headhunting/pages/recruiter
[you don't need to "install" the app until you post a vacancy]<p>Shorter version:
http://tinyurl.com/bpoq9p<p>I'd love to get your feedback. There are a few bits and bobs I know aren't quite perfect yet but hopefully its usability is good and the concept is strong enough for people to find it useful.<p>The tricky part with launching a venture like this is getting enough content to hit critical mass. If you're willing to twitter or blog about the app I'd be eternally grateful - hopefully it will prove to be a great new way to find employees!<p>Thanks,<p>Lee.
Crossbone Systems
======
matthias
I've been job-spammed a few times by recruiters on Facebook, ie:

"I am also in the Scottish Developers group, I work for 9-20 recruitment, an
IT specialist recruitment consultancy based in Glasgow. One of my clients in
Edinburgh is looking for a .NET developer for an urgent start - just wondering
if you are available or know anybody who is?"

I've sent them a link to your app and a polite request not to message me
again.

------
pclark
another Cambridge hacker - axod and I will be proud :D

I really love the usability of this, I love the form fields and the javascript
usage to make all the subtle changes (eg, your location changes the currency)
-- its great.

I also love the large form labels "1" "2" "3" telling the user what to do -
very nice touch.

I think the toughest part will be getting eyeballs - you need jobs to get
users to get them to add their job positions.

I'll blog/twitter about it - are you on twitter?

~~~
guybrush0
Thanks for the feedback!

I'm an occasional twitterer: guybrush0.

I'm really hoping that by appealing to the startups to list their jobs,
they'll share the job listings on their own facebook profile and that'll
attract job seekers as well, building the momentum...

Lee.

~~~
pclark
awesome. :)

convinced @vero and @taptu to use your app, I think :)

